# Help! Results from mixing morphs?



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Couldn't think of anything else to put for the title! Cx
So yeah, wondering if someone could tell me what I'm likely to get from these groups, and what you'd advise I put in together for next year, as well as what we'd get. 

We have (males)

M: Red-Eyed Enigma Giant 
M: Albino Mack Snow
M: Mack Snow
M: TUG Snow x Supersnow Enigma

Crossed with the following females:


Normals
Jungle
Tangerine Tornado x TUG Snow
Mack Snows
TUG Snow, Enigma Eclipse het Albino
Reverse stripe Eclipse (Ringo)
I know the easy ones, like the macks and the albinos, but anything else is beyond me =[


Any help appreciated!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ringo said:


> M: Red-Eyed Enigma Giant
> M: Albino Mack Snow
> M: Mack Snow
> M: TUG Snow x Supersnow Enigma
> ...


Right, a couple of questions first. I'm assuming the "M: Red-Eyed Enigma Giant" is a Bell Enigma Giant, and the "M: Albino mack snow" is Tremper albino.

What is the "Tangerine Tornado x TUG Snow"? If you aren't sure post a pic. And the "TUG Snow, Enigma Eclipse het Albino", is this proven eclipse? and het Tremper albino?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Right, a couple of questions first. I'm assuming the "M: Red-Eyed Enigma Giant" is a Bell Enigma Giant, and the "M: Albino mack snow" is Tremper albino.
> 
> What is the "Tangerine Tornado x TUG Snow"? If you aren't sure post a pic. And the "TUG Snow, Enigma Eclipse het Albino", is this proven eclipse? and het Tremper albino?


I'll put some pictures up. We bought them from CPR, so using the names we got from Darren (Or rather, what we could remember), though never really asked about the Engima. If I've got anything wrong, then feel free to correct me!

Red-eyed Engima:



















Albino in question:











TUG Snow x Tangerine Tornado is basically the offspring of both of those, I think, but not sure what that makes her. Looks more hypo to me, but then again, I have no clue. Can't see it there, but she has a pretty white stomach, if that helps: (in shed for this pic)










Don't have a picture of the TUG Snow. She was sold as eclipse, but seems like this isn't the case, as a pupil is visible now, so best to scratch that one. No idea on the albino morph, was just sold as ' het. albino'.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ringo said:


> I'll put some pictures up. We bought them from CPR, so using the names we got from Darren (Or rather, what we could remember), though never really asked about the Engima. If I've got anything wrong, then feel free to correct me!
> 
> Red-eyed Engima:


Looks Bell enigma to me.



Ringo said:


> Albino in question:


Looks Tremper albino to me.



Ringo said:


> TUG Snow x Tangerine Tornado is basically the offspring of both of those, I think, but not sure what that makes her. Looks more hypo to me, but then again, I have no clue. Can't see it there, but she has a pretty white stomach, if that helps: (in shed for this pic)


I would go with hypo on this one. Tangerine tornadoes are selectively bred SHTCTB. When crossed into snow lines the tangerine colour is going to be diluted. This *may* be a TUG snow, but without test breeding it is hard to say (or hatchling pics)




Ringo said:


> Don't have a picture of the TUG Snow. She was sold as eclipse, but seems like this isn't the case, as a pupil is visible now, so best to scratch that one. No idea on the albino morph, was just sold as ' het. albino'.


If you can get a pic of the TUG sow enigma we should be able to ID it.Anyting called "het albino" is probably het Tremper albino. Although only test breeding will prove it out.


----------

